# Local bucks



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

A couple of the bucks hanging around the house.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice ones. I need to get out and get some too. Been seeing lots of bucks the past couple of weeks. I was out with my astro stuff the other night and one came walking right by me. They never get that close. Haven't seen the big guy yet this year. I've been here almost 9 years now and I've only seen him once.

Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks for the comments. We have been keeping a close eye on the buck in the second photo. He was wounded during archery season. He seems pretty healthy at this point.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*I see some of that*

They all seem to be pretty beat up here. Fence wounds and such. A couple of them limp pretty bad. I saw one the other day when I was going to San Antonio. He was behind a game fence and a doe was on the other side. That poor buck threw himself against that fence till it stumbled off dazed. It was painful to watch. I've been working on my astro rig and haven't done anything else in weeks. Think I'll go shoot some r/c tomorrow for a change in pace.

Griz


----------

